# Any red fox breeders?



## Pzddy (May 24, 2017)

Been looking for a fox breeder & i haven't had much success so if anyone can help me that would be much appreciated. Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Emmylou8130 (Sep 4, 2017)

I've had the same problem but with fennic,if you have better luck them me give us a shout haha


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Nowadays a lot of people have defected to Facebook.

So if you're on Facebook, then do a search for "Exotic Mammals and birds UK" and "Exotic Mammals, birds and reptiles UK".

However, this is the wrong time to look for a fox cub - I suspect there likely won't be any around until late spring next year.


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

Hiya, 
I'm currently putting together a waiting list of suitable homes for a planned litter. 
Here's a link to my post:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/#/topics/1209130

Kat


----------

